# Cellnovo Pump



## jbeer1972 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi all
My name is John, I have been on a clinical trial of the Cellnovo patch pump since August 2013 and thought you might be interested in hearing about it,
I am now able to talk about the pump and have started to make a few Youtube videos (apologies but never made videos before but trying my best hehe).

I have uploaded one here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5CMZT3tfls
It is an overview of changing the set. I am going to be adding more videos over the coarse of the next few weeks showing more of the capabilities of the system. The system has some fantastic features. The food library is probably one of my favorite functions, and once I get a camera capable of close up video I will show the handset in more detail, think you will be impressed. The management software has really helped me and my DSN  bring my BG under tighter control. In my upcoming videos regarding the handset and software I will be explaining how the software is much easier to understand to analyze your regime and trends than other  pieces of software I have used in the past.

The kit comprises of two sections. You have the Insulin cartridge/pump which is attached to you. Then you have a handset which looks like a mobile phone, its very discrete and unless someone is looking over your shoulder they have no idea it is a medical device. The handset also has a blood meter inbuilt. Less to carry about !!!!!

I have been using insulin pumps since 2006 (Medtronic), and although I am not medically trained I do have , like many of you a lot of experience with pumping. If anyone has any questions please feel free to ask and I will do my best to answer


----------



## Redkite (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi jbeer, do you know if this pump has got a licence yet to be prescribed to patients in the UK?   I first saw it demonstrated at a diabetes conference in 2010 (very popular with the kids due to its smartphone-style interface, and its launch was supposed to be imminent, but it seems to be a long time actually coming onto the market.


----------



## jbeer1972 (Jan 11, 2014)

I have been using the pump as I said above since August but it is only now that I have been allowed to disclose that fact to anyone and I asked them if I could do a few videos on the system. They agreed. As I don't work for them I don't know anything from the internal side of things but the impression I am getting is its pretty close.
I wouldn't have thought they would allow any videos etc of the system if they were not gearing up to launch.
As a parent there is one function that you will love. The handset uploads the information via the cloud to cellnovo's website. If there is a problem, ie hypo or hyper you can receive a text to alert you to that fact.
As for licenses, tbh I have again no idea but my original trial was for a few weeks. I asked to remain on the system and luckily I was allowed to (with blessing of my DSN) other than that I cannot say sorry.


----------



## Redkite (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for that.  Must have been exciting to trial it!  Yes, we've seen videos and demo's already at the conference back in 2010, and again in 2011 and 2012, and they were giving out all sorts of freebies, brochures, and USB's in the shape of one of the pump pods which contained all the marketing info, but they could never tell us when it might actually be available.  I'm sure they'll have a long queue of customers!


----------



## bev (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi Jbeer1972,

Thanks for the update.Like Redkite we have seen this a few times at various conferences. The teenagers seem to love the look of it but when we asked for more details it seems that if you lose the handset you cant actually give yourself a bolus. Is this still the case? To be honest that what put us off - being a teenager and having to remember these extra things seems too much. We were also told they wouldnt be compatible with CGMS is this still the case?Bev


----------



## jbeer1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

You would need the handset to give the bolus. The pumps themselves have no interface. The handset is required to talk to them. Currently they have no cgms but I understand they are looking into this. I know it was mentioned before by the rep of Cellnovo that if you lost the handset you could get a replacement quickly, but as for the exact details sorry I couldnt give any timescales etc but they did mention a fast turnabout.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 12, 2014)

Well done John !  BBC/ITV look out   Sounded very possitive. Have you got a price yet for it ?    Keep us upto date please


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 12, 2014)

I've just looked on the cellnovo website and it basically tells you nothing more than was available a couple of years ago. Looking at that pod size, thanks and no thanks would rather have my small neat little cannula.
Also had a look at the video provided by John re the filling of the pod/cartridge, it seemed to take an age 
A big down side is also the inability to bolus if the handset is lost or damaged for any reason.


----------



## Redkite (Jan 12, 2014)

I think it will be good if this pump comes onto the market, because at present the only patch pumps out there are the omnipod.  The cellnovo is something different with its smartphone-like software interface, and I'm sure this would appeal to many.  All the pumps have their advantages and disadvantages!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for posting this, I had no idea the ins and outs until watching the youtube demo.
 I can see it's appeal and I do like the idea of it being able to upload info via the cloud and be able to get updates via my mobile whilst my daughter was away from my care at school (although perhaps this has downsides too - ) Medtronic are working on this too idea too but I believe there would be an additional system for this rather than it being inbuilt.

Disadvantages for me personally, and perhaps daughter as she gains age, would be having the only control from the handset, this would cause me great anxiety as it would need to be handled by too many people and it would be just another thing to check we had with us on leaving the house, school, grandma's.... I suppose if it is dual purpose - with being BG meter, that helps this issue somewhat.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 12, 2014)

I think Tech is good. It makes all manufacturers THINK & makes our lives better.  If its cheaper more people could benifit


----------



## jbeer1972 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for the comments all.
In regard to the time it takes to fill a set. It is not much different from my old Medtronic. I did go a bit slow to show on the video. You will be surprised how quickly you get once used to filling the sets.


----------



## Redkite (Jan 13, 2014)

It all looks quite straightforward John.  I look forward to seeing your video of the handset and the software.  For me this is the main "selling point" of this pump.  The disadvantages are the large size of the pump (since it has to be attached to the body), the worry of losing the handset (though of course all pump users should carry a back up insulin pen), and the worry of losing the Bluetooth connection and being unable to communicate with the device.  I have a feeling it might be this last thing (ie. comms interference risk) that has been holding it up from the market.


----------



## heasandford (Feb 2, 2014)

I have missed this bit of the thread, can I just pick it up here.

For me the best bit of my Accuchek pump is the fact that the meter communicates with it by Bluetooth after calculating dosage with adjustments and then delivers insulin. I never touch my pump except to change cartridge and check the tube occasionally. So the Cellnovo doesn't have new communications as such, does it? I suppose we always have the option of delivery by pump as well.

I thought it was the lack of tubes on the pump and all the software in the meter that set it apart.


----------



## Redkite (Feb 2, 2014)

That's the thing though - with the AccuChek you can still control the pump and bolus insulin even if you lose your connection to the handset (though you may not have all the functionality), but the cellnovo pump has no controls on the actual pump itself, leaving the user in trouble if the connection to the handset is lost or interrupted.


----------



## heasandford (Feb 3, 2014)

Yes, I get your point now. There are so many issues, great to have the forum to point the way!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 3, 2014)

The remotes for my 2 pumps have never been used. I like to know the thing is working & not taking messages from passing taxis etc.


----------

